# Netherlands masters of renaissance beside Agricola



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What does netherlands has to offer in term of fine renaissance music, i know flemish and dutch are like cousin so franco-flemish music artschool may had evolved in netherlands.

First of all i wont to tell the flemish and dutch they have a wonderful colorful language, sound fresh and refreshing to some north american, yap this is what i consider me, canada and quebec is too foggy to me, i live in north america canada quebec or whatever is still north america.

But whit this futile detail, please someone impress me what does netherlands has to offer for me you know me refined taste for exquisite vocal music of prestige and grandeur and a bit so call '' old avant-garde) in other words boldness.

I respect the dutch for something dutch pop sound dutch special, compared to english pop format we see in every european country, your music has it's sown flavor i notice. So please dutch tell me something that goes like , mister deprofundis get this and this and this you will love it.

I wont netherlands finest classical composer of vocal music im not far into instrumental music yet
my vocal music phase not over, the profundis whant to know Netherlands best kept secret forgotten classical composer of ancien lore circa 16-17 century.

Do you guy have obscur name for me, worth checking out ???
Some of the best folks on talk classical live in netherlands, class acts
most of them.What a fascinating species , im dead serreous

:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Sweelinck is probably the most respected name that fits your criteria. But that era is really not my specialty.

By the way, at that time Flanders was an integral part of the Netherlands.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> What does netherlands has to offer in term of fine renaissance music, i know flemish and dutch are like cousin so franco-flemish music artschool may had evolved in netherlands.
> 
> First of all i wont to tell the flemish and dutch they have a wonderful colorful language, sound fresh and refreshing to some north american, yap this is what i consider me, canada and quebec is too foggy to me, i live in north america canada quebec or whatever is still north america.
> 
> ...


Are you only interested in music for voices?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Art Rock i did not new this geo-political fact, thanks, Mandryka im a strong adherant of vocal music , but i tend to like modern work more for instrumental(ironic i know).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Netherlands composers Jacob Clemens non Papa was not only famous writing in Latin, but he also wrote a collection of Psalm settings in Dutch titled Souterliedekens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Everything I have heard by Clemens non papa has been ravishingly beautiful.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

amen to this Mandryka im a devotee of flemish-dutch and to some extent franco-flemish that consider part of this school but outside like in france Mister Antoine Brumel. This is why it's called franco-flemish geneous at work.One more name to remenber is Jacobus Vaet not for his songs there too short but is sacred music Vaet remain one of the top guns of this respective era and i discover him thank to some of you guys on TC , i feel honnored to talk about this exiting era of polyphony,


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2016)

Do you know these recordings,very fine.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Not vocal, but there are few things quite as earthy and delightful as Renaissance dance:


----------

